# Need a 4-seat config.



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,
I'm hoping to find a 4-seat reclining configuration for my new room. I have to stay within 11'-11'6" overall length.
I want to have a modified (with center armrest) loveseat layout. Then I want each end chair to be (angled) curved with a wedge armrest. 
Does anyone have input / similar layout that can help me find a supplier / manufacturer?
Thank you,
Tony


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Tony,

Check the Fusion Collection Seating: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/index.html

Here are the specs sheets for each group:

Lagoon-1011: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/images/FC-Lagoon-1011.pdf
Tribute-1015: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/images/FC-Tribute-1015.pdf
Escape-1019: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/images/FC-Escape-1019.pdf


----------

